# swimming jig fly??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anybody tried out one of those new swimming jig fly's that they sell at sportsmans?? I bought a kit that has 12 of them plus a instructional DVD along with it. They look like they will work pretty well. The DVD shows a old guy & Reese Stein fishing on a river with these things & they look pretty awesome. The old man was pulling some pretty nice fish out of henry's lake also. Did I just get scammed by buying these?????


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never seen them, but going to sportsmans on thursday so I will check them out. For your sake let's hope this isn't another pocket fisherman or banjo minnow...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Never seen them, but going to sportsmans on thursday so I will check them out. For your sake let's hope this isn't another pocket fisherman or banjo minnow...


Yea, tell me about it. Im a sucker when it comes to fishing lures :lol: . They are suppose to be the trout slayers , so I guess well see this weekend. They are similar to a maribou jig, But the jig head is about 2 inches and flat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey I resemble that remark. I just bought 2 lucky craft real skin lures at 20 bones a pop not knowing if they even work...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If it's what I am thinking about they sell something very similar in Preston, ID. Quite a few guys fish them on the Bear River (narrows) and do very well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a picture of one?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I havent quite dove in that far yet. I did have 1 of those lucky craft im my hand the other day, but then it hit me like a 2x4. I lose lures like theres no tomorrow. I put it back & ended up getting 4 new rapala's instead :lol:


They are basically a long flat weight that they have tied into a fly. They come in a ziplock bag & have a yellow card behind that says its proven on lakes & streams to catch more & bigger fish. After watching the DVD, It seems easy enough. Now I just need to find a lake or river that has 10lb rainbows & browns like they had in the dvd.

Ive been looking online for a picture, & I cant find anything. The Dvd included in the pack was just a DVD copied from a computer & then a hand written title on it, So it may be some little mom & pop thing. I will take some pictures of the ones I have & post them up tomorrow.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Hey I resemble that remark. I just bought 2 lucky craft real skin lures at 20 bones a pop not knowing if they even work...


Ain't those things illegal in Utah?

Quoted from the 2008 Utah Fishing Guide

Use or possession of artificial baits which are 
commercially imbedded or covered with fish 
or fish parts while fishing is unlawful.

Ya can't even have 'em in your possession. I hope you get your use out of them in other states.

As for the swimming jigs, they've been around for about 4 or 5 years. I've never noticed a run on them like the "Ghost Minnow" Lucky Crafts. Nobody's posted a report of great success with them.

Fishrmn


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Back in my slingin' the carnage days, I fished many o' Banjo Minnow. Those things are WICKED!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I resemble that remark. I just bought 2 lucky craft real skin lures at 20 bones a pop not knowing if they even work...
> ...


It uses squid skin, not fish skin.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

In Utah the "use or possession of artificial baits which are commercially imbedded or covered with fish or fish parts while fishing is unlawful."

If these new swimming jig flies are imbedded with fish or fish parts, they are unlawful in Utah. However, the proclamation also states that "Manufactured human-made items that may not be digestible, that are chemically treated with food stuffs, chemical fish attractants, or feeding stimulants may not be used on waters where bait is prohibited."

So, if these new jig flies are not imbedded with fish or fish parts but imbedded with chemically treated food stuffs or attractants, they may be used on waters that allow bait.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> Back in my slingin' the carnage days, I fished many o' Banjo Minnow. Those things are WICKED!


IM guessing your being sarcastic, but in all honesty I used to slay smallies , largemouths and pike all year back in NY.

As for that swimming fly jig, I picked one up and saw a pratical application for it on most of the bodies of water I fish. I think it might be just a fancy overpriced jig at this point unless my ratio goes through the roof.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I resemble that remark. I just bought 2 lucky craft real skin lures at 20 bones a pop not knowing if they even work...
> ...


I sure hope they are legal because I have already taken them out of the package, why would cabella's sell an illegal lure! I have a call into the DWR for clarification I may have some lures to sell cheap!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Banjo minnow is a trout killer period. I don't spin fish but I know those that use the Banjo minnow and I have seen them slay the trout on the Logan and other rivers.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I really did use them. I love that thing.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what you guys consider new, but those things have been around for at least 5 years, maybe longer. I used a couple on the Green just this past weekend with good success. After I lost both from getting snagged on the bottom I started useing the jigs you can buy at Trout Creek Flies and caught just as many on them and they're less expensive.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> I really did use them. I love that thing.


I have a ton of those things still lying around in one of my big tackle boxes. I lost the hooking rigs for them and just kinda shoved them aside, might take them out on the weber when I can get back out again...

For the record, I do know that they are just essentially a jerk bait like fins(love them also) and the like and are really nothing special


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the response I got from the DWR looks like I am o.k. 


Craig, 

I have reviewed the Lucky Craft Real California 130 lure as advertised on the internet and can see no reason the lure can not be used in Utah. Bear in mind there are waters with special restrictions as to bait, artificial lure and fly and any lure used must conform to regulations on a specific water. Is this lure any different that other lures commonly used? does it possess a special scent? Does the hook size exceed any hook size restrictions on special waters? Those questions I can not answer and therefore can not give a blanket statement the lure is legal everywhere in Utah. 



If you have further questions don't hesitate to call.

Try the dedicated hunter program designed for those who are dedicated to the preservation of wildlife. 


Captain John Pratt
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources
Law Enforcement


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Here is the response I got from the DWR looks like I am o.k.
> 
> Craig,
> 
> ...


Orvis- I thought that was a swim bait, not the real skin pointer. Or did lucky Craft put Fish/squid skin on their California 130 as well? Maybe I'm just confused or maybe Captain John is confused.  or maybe everyone is confused


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

One more thing I wouldn't worry about the real skin not being legal. Not saying that I like to break the law, I'd just use it (especially after the 20 bones!)


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

The Banjo Minnows Rock! I still have about 2 dozen of them. I used them at Pineview and caught some really nice fish, and consistently. The best part was that they were pretty cheap. I think I got like 100 lures and who knows how many rigs and hooks, and they worked great. Do they still sell them?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I see the infomercial all the time on TV. They sell something like 100 pcs for the low, low, price of just $19.99!!!  That's right folks! Act now, before midnight, and get this special introductory offer!!!

But wait! There's more! Call now and get a free wife-beater and a case of Milwaukee's Best.

(Just kidding about the last part...I actually think that the 100 pc set is a great deal.)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I see the infomercial all the time on TV. They sell something like 100 pcs for the low, low, price of just $19.99!!!  That's right folks! Act now, before midnight, and get this special introductory offer!!!
> 
> But wait! There's more! Call now and get a free wife-beater and a case of Milwaukee's Best.
> 
> (Just kidding about the last part...I actually think that the 100 pc set is a great deal.)


I just spit some of my drink all over my computer, thanks LOAH. Everyone is wondering what I was cracking up at...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: I sure hope the Banjo Minnow works cause I just bought a 110 piece.

http://www.banjominnow.com/

I sure wish I would have seen the info-mercial so I could have gotten the free wifebeater







:lol: :lol:

Did I mention that Im a sucker for Fishing things -#&#*!- :rotfl:


----------

